# CF on TV forum...



## krugan (9 Dec 2004)

How about creating a forum so people can let others know when shows or documentaries about our CF's will be on?  

i Channel (www.ichannel.ca) just had a good show on called "Canada: A Nation Undefended", about our military and the governments lack of commitment to keep it equipped.

As well there has been a good documentary about our peacekeepers in Bosnia on this channel also.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (9 Dec 2004)

I think you just created one dude...........


----------



## vangemeren (9 Dec 2004)

No he didn't, he created a thread. A forum is a category of threads (I can't think of a better explanation right now) like Off Topic, Recruiting etc...
Back to the topic, I like to watch military documentaries also (especially Canadian ones), but I don't know if there is enough material to sustain a whole forum. Maybe a stickied thread or sub-forum in say the Canadian Army News would work.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (9 Dec 2004)

Talk about semantics......

You know what I meant. This thread, made sticky would be just the forum he's talking about.  :dontpanic:


----------



## vangemeren (9 Dec 2004)

Sorry about that, Now I realised what you were talking about


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Dec 2004)

Honestly, I don't think there's enough "traffic" to warrant a new forum, however a threat like this one might just do the trick.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## krugan (9 Dec 2004)

FYI, the show ("Canada: A Nation Undefended") will be repeated  this Sunday on the iChannel @ 7pm.

Would this thread be more appropriate in the News forum then?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Dec 2004)

Good thought... moved it to Current Affairs...


----------



## Kevin_B (12 Dec 2004)

I just watched Canada: A Nation Undefended. Please, tell me the good news if there is any.


----------



## mdh (13 Dec 2004)

I think it's time for a gritty realistic drama about the CF that pulls no punches - let's call it Youth, Booty, Squalor...what do you guys think?


----------



## vangemeren (13 Dec 2004)

Or make a weekly documentary, in the style of one of those old animal docs.
"let us watch in on a no hook private performing the fruitless task of finding a mate in the woods of Petawawa."

Don't they sometimes, on the OLN network have combat contests between the various American and Canadian military elements, sort of like the fireman competitions?


----------



## zardoz (15 Dec 2004)

Some of you may not like it... but thats tough, it's MY life not yours...

  I am a partially disabled veteran (MOC 411) constant intractable pain due to botched back surgery while serving. I am now a "legal marijuana user and grower" with all of the required credentials from the federal government. I have found great pain relief from medicinal marijuana, normally I either consume it in baked goods or I vaporize it in a clinical machine.

  I have asked for veterans affairs to pay for my medications as they are prescribed to me for my "pensionable condition" , thus far I have been refused, likewise I have been refused a "dual" hospital bed so that my wife and I (married 19 years) might still enjoy each others company in the same bed, instead I sleep in my LazyBoy recliner as this is as close to a hospital bed sleeping configuration that I can manage. 

   So keep your eyes open... when I get in front of a camera you will all know WHO I am...  I'm "patient zero" I am the "first veteran" to get possession and grow cards, maybe I'll write a book.

  zardoz


----------



## HollywoodHitman (15 Dec 2004)

Do whatcha have to do. As for the CF not looking out for the welbeing of one of it's soldiers, you seem to be one of many. I know people who the system has screwed over with regards to medical difficulties. I think it's sad when the possibility exists that a soldier might actually think they'd have been better off killed than injured. I'm not sure you'll find anyone here who'll give you grief as long as you're doing things above board re the weed. As for the media thing, I'm not a fan of 'em, but if you can use them to make your point, so be it. 

Best of luck to you.

TM


----------



## krugan (16 Dec 2004)

Nothing new for most of the people here but ichannel has a 1hr debate on Sunday 19th 7pm:

"Canada Without Armed Forces:
A captivating citizen forum that debates one of the most startling reports ever put together not only on the current state of Canada's army, navy and air force, but on a cascading future military crisis."

Too bad this channel is a digital channel only.


----------



## SHARP WO (17 Dec 2004)

Gentlemen,

You have to look outside of Canada if you want more shows and documentaries. Down here in Hamilton we receive WNEB from Buffalo, they cover more historical side. What caught my eye one day was that they did a documentary on the soldiers of the Golden Horseshoe, one of Canadians in Italy and one on the TH & B railway.

SHARP WO


----------



## Reccesoldier (19 Dec 2004)

A friend of mine, retired navy Lt produces a show for OLN called Truth, Duty, Valour. It's all about the various elements and trades in the CF.


----------



## winchable (19 Dec 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21969.0.html

The board is somewhat familiar with the show, follow the link for an interview the site proprietor had with the TDV producer.


----------



## gnplummer421 (21 Dec 2004)

As for the media thing, I'm not a fan of 'em, 

The media is a tool which can be used for or against things...as long asthe the "things" carry a certain amount of sensatiolism.


----------



## SHARP WO (23 Dec 2004)

Also, the media is biased, in the States it is Pro Military, in Canada its Anti Military. When was the last time you saw a news story about all the good things that the CF has done without a comment on the Canadian budget.

SHARP WO


----------



## gnplummer421 (23 Dec 2004)

You are right, the Canadian media does tend to look for weakness in military coverage and then exploit it. I remember standing on Parliament hill on parade waiting for Madam Sauve (sp) to come out and the media did not take any pictures of the soldiers on parade until one covered his ear because of the freezing cold wind, then all the cameras whizzed and next day there it was,front page,  a guy holding his ear and a negative image story to accompany the pic.....nothing about how we stood at attention for a half an hour in the freezing cold waiting for the Politician to finish her tea until she finally "graced" us with her presence...what a joke


----------



## aesop081 (23 Dec 2004)

gnplummer421 said:
			
		

> You are right, the Canadian media does tend to look for weakness in military coverage and then exploit it. I remember standing on Parliament hill on parade waiting for Madam Sauve (sp) to come out and the media did not take any pictures of the soldiers on parade until one covered his ear because of the freezing cold wind, then all the cameras whizzed and next day there it was,front page,   a guy holding his ear and a negative image story to accompany the pic.....nothing about how we stood at attention for a half an hour in the freezing cold waiting for the Politician to finish her tea until she finally "graced" us with her presence...what a joke



Unfortunately, these days the media looks for those things because thats what the public wants to see, its what sells !!


----------



## Slim (26 Dec 2004)

> how we stood at attention for a half an hour in the freezing cold waiting for the Politician to finish her tea until she finally "graced" us with her presence



I'd say that anyone who has spent any time in uniform at all has been in that situation...What did the media find so scandalous about it? Was it just because someone moved and held their ear?

If that all the media can find to whine about I'd say that they're having a slow news day or something...?

Slim


----------



## Ghost (29 Dec 2004)

Our military gets cold too.

First we have to feed them now we gotta clothe them too you would think that they are human or something with the way they carry on like this.


----------



## Love793 (1 Jan 2005)

Putting the left wing extremists aside (Canadian media outlets).  Maybe CBC can pick up Truth Duty Valour and place in the time slot between the early game and late game on Saturdays, my bad I forgot no hockey this year.


----------



## sharp_edge777 (11 Jan 2005)

How many of you watched the Disocvery Channel's series on the Navy SEALS...after I finshed seeing that one I was thinking of how cool it would be if there were some Canadain Military Films/Documentaries out their. Like modern ones, not nessacerily history. Do any of you know of any?


----------



## militarygirl88 (11 Jan 2005)

sharp_edge777

How many of you watched the Discovery Channel's series on the Navy SEALS...after I finshed seeing that one I was thinking of how cool it would be if there were some Canadian Military Films/Documentaries out their. Like modern ones, not necessarily history. Do any of you know of any?


A good series that is based on the Canadian Military is Truth Duty Valour (TDV) its talks about pretty much everything about the CF,  season 2 starts sometime this month, 
militarygirl88


----------



## Strike (26 Jan 2005)

TDV has already started this season.  It certainly does a good job of portraying the CF.

As for earlier comments of the media being anti-military, I'm going to have to object.  The flavour with them right now is that they are against the government's treatment of the military (QOL, budget, etc).  A prime example is the coverage of Ex Narwhal on the National awhile back.  Other then the whole "the Sea King is broken -- again," the focus was more on why we are not prepared to fight/defend the North.  They had no problems praising our work given the less than ideal climate.  What they did have a problem with was that we don't have the people/gear to stay up there for any length of time AND carry out any other deployments.  And they didn't hesitate to blame the politicians for this problem.

We were living in the same rooms as these people and sitting next to them during meals.  They were nothing but professional and didn't force themselves on anyone.


----------



## jranrose (30 Jan 2005)

There was a show a while back called Forbidden Places on the Discovery channel. It was a documentry series including the Brigade in live fire training, clearance divers, UNPROFOR and Toronto's  ERT. It was a pretty good series. there was a couple of other shows in the series but I cannot recall what they were. They were made during the mid 90's.


----------



## B.McTeer (3 Feb 2005)

ok look at this video http://www.cbc.ca/clips/mondayreport/kabul_greetings.rm  its speaks for it self if you havent already seen it or was there doing its filming


B.McTeer


----------



## Zipper (3 Feb 2005)

Oh man, I laughed my ass off. That was great! Its only a shame it won't actually do anything as far changing anyones minds.


----------



## B.McTeer (4 Feb 2005)

that clip is just awesomes hats off to the CBC


----------



## big bad john (17 Feb 2005)

Wonderful, maybe it will get through to someone.


----------



## DaveK (28 Feb 2005)

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> that clip is just awesomes hats off to the CBC



More like flip off to the CBC, they have done zero for the military.  Once Mercer gets a regular journalist type job at Mother Corp. watch his attitude change.  But, it was funny and I'm sure the 12 people that support the military AND watch the CBC will write their MPs to demand change.


----------



## scm77 (18 Mar 2005)

Tonight at 9:00pm to 11:00pm  EST History Channel will be playing "Canadians in Afghanistan"

9:00 - "Chasing Shadows" Canadian soldiers quickly adapt to life in Afghanistan as they join the coalition in the fight against terrorism.

10:00 - "Friendly Fire" This is an intimate portrait of the compassionate work being done by Canadians in Afghanistan. A liaison officer must deal with local warlords as he oversees the construction of schools and wells in the local countryside. This episode also documents a Canadian captain's brave decision to contradict an American order to shoot two Afghans who are spotted near a mine area at night. His decision saves the lives of two farmers who were planting grape vines out of the sunlight. 

These have been on before, but I (and I imagine others) have yet to see them. 

They will be replayed at 1:00am and 2:00pm EST.

You should check your local listings to make sure of the time.


----------



## Blue Max (20 Mar 2005)

I saw most of both programs, and thought they were great. 8)

B M.


----------



## The Anchorman (20 Mar 2005)

Did you know Army News is up and running on the army.gc.ca website and distributed across canada now via DVD and multicast....... Questions are welcome.


----------



## mdh (20 Mar 2005)

Anchorman,

Congrats on the product! - I think you guys are doing an excellent job; as our unit's PAFFO I will make sure we channel it through our website,  

cheers, mdh


----------



## foxtwo (20 Mar 2005)

I saw this amazing documentry on the History channel called Canadians in Afghanistan. It was great. Did anybody else see it besides me? ( History television from 9-10 pm and another one at 10-11pm on i Saturday night i think...:S


----------



## prom (29 Apr 2005)

The Liberation of Holland

May 8th

CBC


----------



## Kal (30 Jun 2005)

hey, on the outdoor life network (OLN) channel, at 9:00pm in ontario time, it's going to be on.   military security experts from the us, uk and canada compete in shooting and fitness.   check it out......   its on tonight (friday)


----------

